# converting Losi 1/10 Slider to brushless



## H82b2nd (Sep 7, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone can tell me if the stock truck can take a 10.5 or what might need to be upgraded


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

it can take it, as long as you get the esc with it, im sure you knew that though, might have to go with differnt gearing, to calm it down alittle, but ya, go fast its fun!!!!


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

I am running a 13.5 in my slider and it works well. I have not tried any other motors in it.
Butch


----------



## wrnchbndr (Oct 12, 2003)

I and nearly everyone I race with is running a 10.5 havok set-up in our sliders on a tight dirt oval. I am running a 25/88 gear set and the thing is a beast. it will wheely off the corner without any trouble at all and comes off the track after 6 min. heat barely warm to the touch.


----------



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Sideways Sliders*

We run the Traxxas Velineon brushless systems with S.M.C. 7.4 volt 4000ma lipos in our Sliders.We run on a scale 3/8 clay surface flat track.without a good slipper clutch you can't keep the front wheels on the track.We have broke lots of tranny gears,however with Losi aluminum idler gears installed the trannys have been holding up quite well.We use the Robitronics computer lap counter with 4 or 5 cars on the track it is,the only way to keep track of the cars.Cars are seriously fast and set-up is the key.We are running high 5 second lap times.What a blast,Sliders are awesome.


----------



## Brad Boling (Jan 29, 2005)

We have been running them on a tight carpet oval with a 13.5/ lipo setup. Being smart with your slipper adjustments and the aluminum idler gear are the keys to transmission longevity with these Sliders. But yes, they will take the brusless/lipo power.


----------

